# 125 Gallon makeshift stand?



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Besides building a wooden stand, could i use some concrete cinder blocks to hold up a tank of this size?

Or what else would hold up a tank like that?


----------



## yakkinvav (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine is constructed of 2x6's and 2x4 supports... I'd not recommend anything else, honestly.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

You can use cinder blocks. I have a 125 gallon and I used 9 cinder blocks. 3 stacked on one end. 3 stacked in the middle and 3 on the opposite end. I manually picked out the cinder blocks that are perfectly square all the way around. They seem to line up better and look better also. Stack the blocks with the square holes facing up and not sideways. It will be stronger that way. I then placed three 2 x 4's the length of the tank 60" long spaced evenly on top of the cider blocks. Then I had a person at Home Depot cut 2 pieces of 1/2" plywood 2" wider than the bottom dimensions of the tank. Final size should be 1" wider on each side. You can probably just use 1 piece of 3/4" plywood but I like to go a little over board. I painted the plywood black along with the cinder blocks and it looks fine. You could also staple or glue a piece of colored fabric around the front and sides so you can hide food, canister filter, etc. in between the cinder blocks. This was the most economical stand build, a lot cheaper than building one out of wood. Very strong and stable too.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

+1, what he said. Have my 125, and two 75's this way. Cheapest route.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

When you pick out the blocks make sure they'll stack on top of one another without any wobbliness- I had to go through about 20 blocks to find six (2 stacks of 3 blocks) that would mate together stably, then I numbered them for easy reassembly.


----------



## 123vb123 (Feb 10, 2012)

I love how the first comment was a complete waste of time writing and reading just to get +1 post LOL....

I have a 1200 gallon tank standing on aerated concrete. This should tell you tell you all you need to know.


----------

